# I'm definately a La Gloria/El Credito/EPC whore



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Be it from the DR, Miami, or the ISOM, give me one of their smokes any day... :biggrin:

Whoops....wrong picture category.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks like an event to me Wil! Excellent snag...


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Very nice Wil - very nice indeed! 

CD


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Im a whore too....

I need a second job to pay for this habit!


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

I say, whore away! I'd sell a little ass to get me some!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

WTF I've never even seen those El Credito smokes


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice selection; the reserva figurados are some of my favorites.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

I guess I'm kinda like those here that consider themselves Pepin lovers, but I have yet to smoke a LGC/EPC/El Credito that burned like crap, or was inconsistant across the board.*



*Not trying to bash any Pepin smokes so don't go there :biggrin: Also, the El Credito apprentice bundles don't count.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Seriously, what are those El Credito Churchills?
PS looooove reserva figurados too.
Never had the Habanos.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Like Nick said, I've never seen those El Credito.
I'm guessing there great.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Seriously, what are those El Credito Churchills?
> PS looooove reserva figurados too.
> Never had the Habanos.


http://www.smokeshopmag.com/0803/brand.htm

Go about 3/4ths of the way down the page...

Also here: http://www.smokemag.com/1203/qa.htm

2nd to last question.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice looking grab!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I was smoking this tonight and thought I'd throw it into the mix.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

_Very nice_. Gotta love those LGC's.


----------

